# STX38 identify part please



## stx38-owner (Nov 6, 2011)

My STX38 made a horrid screeching noise earlier, and now will not turn over. I think I have found the problem, but do not know the name of the part.

I have attached pics, if anyone can help me I would really appreciate it!!

Tracktor - Imgur


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..stx38-owner.. Your part is the (ogura clutch) or which is also called the PTO for the cutting deck.


----------



## stx38-owner (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you. Do you happen to know if I will need any other parts? Here is a shot of the top of it. Tracktor - Imgur


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks like the clutch berings took a vacation - id pull it off and see if they can be replaced first - reason motor isnt turning is because the clutch is locked solid .

Otherwise, replacing the clutch wont be cheep- a new electric clutch for my GTII craftsman runs around $450 - im sure JD jacks that up higher.

You might want to check and see if a local tractor parts place has any used clutches, or look on craigslist for a donor tractor with one, even EBAY - those would be alternative places to search.


----------



## stx38-owner (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry, I don't know much about tractors. I was just going to order this, I assume it has the bearings with it? 

John Deere Electromagnetic PTO Clutch Assembly (Warner) - AM122969

John Deere Electromagnetic PTO Clutch Assembly (Warner) - AM122969


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That will be the complete assembly, bearings included. Should slip right on and bolt in place, assuming its the one for your tractor model (I assume you looked that up). Not a bad price at $117, as most of the ones I order at work are between $240 and $400. Before you install the new clutch, be sure to clean up the crankshaft PTO and coat it in anti-seize compound. That way it won't rust in place in case you ever need to remove it in the future.


----------

